# Trikot Maloja Starstripe: wo günstig kaufen?



## muellema (29. Juni 2008)

HI all,
kennt jemand von Euch ne günstige Bezugsquelle für das o.g. Trikot?
Gruß
Muellema


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Juli 2008)

ich hab meins gestern beim bikepalast in salzburg (www.bikepalast.at) gekauft (56â¬ im abverkauf), da kÃ¶nntest du anrufen, denn im online-shop ist es nicht zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (4. August 2008)

bei 2legs ist gerade schlussverkauf, glaube das kommt so um die 57â¬
ich hab das rote davon, absoluter traum!

edit: link


----------



## JCDenton (17. August 2008)

wie fallen die Maloja Teile den Größentechnisch aus?


----------



## braintrust (17. August 2008)

ich würde sagen ganz normal wie tshirts, allerdings kann ich da nur für die freeride(locker sitzend)trikots sprechen


----------



## JCDenton (17. August 2008)

hmm, denk ich werd mir dann das Starstripe Trikot einmal lang und kurz in M holen (bei 176cm Körpergröße, sportliche Figur). Hoffe das passt dann so. Die lockeren Freeride Shirts sind ja nur noch in großen Größen lieferbar.
Maloja macht echt coole Sachen. Nur schade, dass man so wenig "echte" Bilder der Klamotten im Netz findet. Diese Zeichnungen vermitteln jetzt nicht grade den allerbesten Eindruck von der Klamotte wie ich finde.


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. August 2008)

bittesehr:


----------



## JCDenton (17. August 2008)

thx, dass kannte ich aber schon. Ging mir mehr um Bilder von den non-Freeride Varianten der anderen Maloja Klamotten (nicht nur Starstripe). Da gibbet so gut wie nix außer den Bildern auf der offiziellen Page.
Naja, wenns nicht gefällt gehts eben zurück


----------



## braintrust (17. August 2008)

jo auch diese softshelljacken etc pp...das ist so wie bei protective, die schaffen es auch nicht einfach paar produktfotos zu machen..vllt nächstes jahr


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. April 2009)

gibt's das weiße starstripe (langarm) noch irgendwo?


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. April 2009)

ich bin auch genervt davon dass man die trikots nie allein sieht ...

ich steh auch voll auf maloja, (vorallem die forest designs), gibts da wirklich nix ...

naja ungefähr weis mans cshon, nur ich weis überhaupt nich obs die jetz auch in versch. farben geben würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JCDenton (1. Mai 2009)

also auf maloja.de siehst du zumindestens alle Produkte in allen verfügbaren Farben. Wie bei Maloja leider üblich nur so gut wie ohne real life Bilder.......Dieses Jahr ist es aber auch mit der Verfügbarkeit der Sommerkollektion ganz schlimm finde ich. Hab keinen der bekannten Shops gefunden, welcher ne angemessene Auswahl der Sachen in Größe und Farbe online hatte. Die Sachen sind zum Teil wirklich super stylisch, nur nützt das nix wenn sie kaum verfügbar sind für den Normalsterblichen


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich hab sogar glück, ich glaube dass mein händler mal maloja hatte, den werd ich einfach mal fragen ...


----------



## Nuckelhamster (3. Mai 2009)

Hier gibst einige Teile mit "besseren" Produktfotos:

http://www.cyclewerx.de/bekleidung/maloja/index_ger.html

Rechts ist die Navi: "Jacken", "Westen" usw.


----------



## gabarinza (4. Mai 2009)

In München gibt es inzwischen nen Maloja 'Flagshipstore', wo es so ziemlich alles in sämtlichen Größen gibt.

Ansonsten ist auf deren HP ne Liste mit Onlineshops.


----------



## HH_1964 (4. Mai 2009)

gabarinza schrieb:


> In München gibt es inzwischen nen Maloja 'Flagshipstore', wo es so ziemlich alles in sämtlichen Größen gibt.
> 
> Ansonsten ist auf deren HP ne Liste mit Onlineshops.



Wo den Bitte in Muc


----------



## JCDenton (5. Mai 2009)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Wo den Bitte in Muc


http://www.maloja.de/news.html?no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=41&tx_ttnews[backPid]=102&cHash=b0df238f23

so nen store könnten se gerne auch in Stuttgart / Ludwigsburg aufmachen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dust_and_Durt (6. Mai 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## Dust_and_Durt (6. Mai 2009)

gabarinza schrieb:


> In München gibt es inzwischen nen Maloja 'Flagshipstore', wo es so ziemlich alles in sämtlichen Größen gibt.
> 
> Ansonsten ist auf deren HP ne Liste mit Onlineshops.



Muss euch leider enttäuschen, war gestern nachmittag in dem Laden, sieht zwar super toll aus aber der Großteil der Sommerkollektion ist selbst da nicht mehr zu haben. Trikots wie "Roadrunner oder 4Speed" habe die gar nie bekommen und werden sie auch laut Aussage der beiden netten Damen auch nie bekommen.

Bei den Onlineshops ist auch der Großteil vergriffen oder nie angekommen.


----------



## JCDenton (6. Mai 2009)

Dust_and_Durt schrieb:


> Muss euch leider enttäuschen, war gestern nachmittag in dem Laden, sieht zwar super toll aus aber der Großteil der Sommerkollektion ist selbst da nicht mehr zu haben. Trikots wie "Roadrunner oder 4Speed" habe die gar nie bekommen und werden sie auch laut Aussage der beiden netten Damen auch nie bekommen.
> Bei den Onlineshops ist auch der Großteil vergriffen oder nie angekommen.



jo, wie ich ja bereits geschrieben hatte deckt sich das leider auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. War bei den letzten 3 Kollektionen leider genau das selbe Spiel..... Bei der diesjährigen Sommerkollektion empfande ich es aber am aller heftigsten mit der Verfügbarkeit. Ganz nebenbei sind die Preise auch noch erhöht worden von Maloja. 75 Euro für ein Kurzarmtrikot sind schon ein Wort wie ich finde Die letztjährigen Kurzarmtrikots kosteten UVP noch 59 Euro

Ich denke das sich was die Verfügbarkeit von Maloja Sachen angeht in naher Zukunft bestimmt auch nix ändern wird. Ist halt ein relativ junges Unternehmen welches seine Zielrichtung bzw. Designlinie nicht auf den breiten Massenradsportmarkt richtet. Dementsprechend vorsichtig fällt dann eben (leider) auch die Produktionsmasse aus.


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Mai 2009)

schei**********e


----------



## Chillgau (8. Mai 2009)

Ein mächtiges Servus an alle Maloja Interessenten!

Ich hab mich der Maloja Shop Thematik vor einem guten halben Jahr angenommen und bin seit ca. 4 Wochen mit www.sportschrank.de online. Als ehemaliger Leistungssportler wurde ich von Maloja gesponsert, bin seit Beendigung meiner aktiven Zeit als Maloja-Opfer im Katalog und versuche nun Maloja -in der Marke gerechter Art und Weise- anzubieten. 
Es gibt zwar noch einige Dinge zu verbessern, aber für den Start denke ich ist der Shop ganz ok. So ist es mir bspw. wichtig mittelfristig (hoffe bereits zur Winterkollektion) alle Teile zu fotografieren, was wir bei einem Großteil der Ware ja bereits jetzt gemacht haben. 
Aufgrund des großen Ansturms sind wir leider jedoch im Freeride Bereich so gut wie ausverkauft und bei Maloja im Hauptlager ist generell so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Schaut Euch die Seite einfach mal an (für alle Neukunden gibt`s 5.- Einkaufsgutschein). 
Für Tipps und Anregungen bin ich Euch dankbar. 

Servus vom Chiemsee,

Stefan


----------



## JCDenton (9. Mai 2009)

Chillgau schrieb:


> Ein mächtiges Servus an alle Maloja Interessenten!
> 
> Ich hab mich der Maloja Shop Thematik vor einem guten halben Jahr angenommen und bin seit ca. 4 Wochen mit www.sportschrank.de online. Als ehemaliger Leistungssportler wurde ich von Maloja gesponsert, bin seit Beendigung meiner aktiven Zeit als Maloja-Opfer im Katalog und versuche nun Maloja -in der Marke gerechter Art und Weise- anzubieten.
> Es gibt zwar noch einige Dinge zu verbessern, aber für den Start denke ich ist der Shop ganz ok. So ist es mir bspw. wichtig mittelfristig (hoffe bereits zur Winterkollektion) alle Teile zu fotografieren, was wir bei einem Großteil der Ware ja bereits jetzt gemacht haben.
> ...



servus Stefan,

auf deine Seite bin ich im Zuge meiner Recherchen zur aktuellen Sommerkollektion schon gestoßen  Die Idee mit den "real-life" Bildern der einzelnen Artikel halte ich für sehr gut. Fand ich schon immer kacke das zu 90 % nur die gezeichneten Abbildungen direkt von Maloja existieren! Am generellen Problem der Verfügbarkeit wirst du ja aber leider auch nix ändern können fürchte ich 
Ich frag mich halt wo die ganzen Teile hingehen, wenn in den meisten Online-Shops nur ein Minimum an Artilen bzw. Größen/Farbauswahl ankommt


----------



## JCDenton (9. Mai 2009)

dann Dir mal für die Zukunft alles Gute mit deinem Shop! 

Wenn Maloja seinem ausgefallenen Stil treu bleibt, habt ihr meine Zustimmung sicher


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Mai 2009)

war heute in münchen, hab aber den doofen shop einfach nicht gefunden (eher ich doof) war schon mal jemand dort ? hätten die noch was gehabt ???


----------



## thetourist (10. Mai 2009)

@ Chillgau

Was neben den obligatorischen Fotos auch noch mehr als angebracht wäre, sind Größenangaben der Teile. Gerade bei den Shorts wäre eine Übersicht angebracht wie die Dinger ausfallen. Selbst in den Katalogen ist nichts zu finden..


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. Mai 2009)

hey cool neue collektion, darfst du schon ein bisschen was verraten ?

gibts wieder das geile mit mountain oder forest ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (11. Mai 2009)

Das mit den wenigen Exemplaren finde ich eigenltich logisch: Schaut euch mal an, was für eine Riesen-Kollektion Maloja bietet. 

Bei den modernen Maschinen ist das vom Bedrucken her bzw. Nähen kein Problem mehr, es ist also nicht mehr günstiger, bei den Fabriken große Massen produzieren zu lassen. 

Und Maloja nutzt das meiner Meinung nach sehr geschickt, indem sie sehr viel mehr Produkte anbieten als viele anderen Firmen (der deutliche Mehraufwand liegt halt auf der Design-Seite, aber sie haben die Designer ohnehin in der Firma sitzen, von daher ist auch das machbar), also eine sehr breite Palette an Modellen, dafür aber die Anzahl relativ knapp halten (Wenn jeder Maloja trüge, wärs nichts mehr Besonderes. Wenn sie mehr produzieren würden, hätten sie zudem das Problem, ihre Ware nicht mehr als trendiges Nischenprodukt so hochpreisig vertreiben zu können wie sie es momentan tun. Und vielleicht auch wäre der Maloja-Hype nicht so langlebig, wenn man die Sachen überall her günstig bekäme).

Von daher finde ich es schlau. 

Das Design finde ich auch toll, bin selbst Maloja-begeistert. Allerdings finde ich, dass sie von den Materialien und der Verarbeitung her teils etwas hinterher sind. 

Man sollte das Knowhow von Mavic mit dem Design von Maloja verbinden. Das wäre geil.


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Mai 2009)

stimmt eig, ja das macht schon sinn !!!ich bin nemlich genau so einer der contra mainstream geht !


----------



## Rokkshox (11. Mai 2009)

JCDenton schrieb:


> Bei der diesjährigen Sommerkollektion empfande ich es aber am aller heftigsten mit der Verfügbarkeit.
> Ganz nebenbei sind die Preise auch noch erhöht worden von Maloja. 75 Euro für ein Kurzarmtrikot
> sind schon ein Wort wie ich finde Die letztjährigen Kurzarmtrikots kosteten UVP noch 59 Euro



Hrhr, kaum verfügbare Trikots, aber dafür teurer. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------

